# Wotofo Serpent mini



## Rossouw (29/8/16)

Who has stock of the 22mm silver serpent mini?


----------



## SAVapeGear (29/8/16)

If you don't come right with silver.

We still have black available here:

http://savapegear.co.za/collections/atomizers/products/wotofo-serpent-mini-rta?variant=22797693254

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (1/9/16)

@Rossouw Vape Cartel has them,http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...products/serpent-mini-rta?variant=21865747139


----------



## Jono90 (1/9/16)

@Rossouw 
we have stock of 22mm silver serpent minis we also have a demo unit for sale at R400 
You can get a brand new one at www.vapelegion.co.za or PM me if you would like the demo unit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rossouw (1/9/16)

Moey_Ismail said:


> @Rossouw Vape Cartel has them,http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...products/serpent-mini-rta?variant=21865747139





Jono90 said:


> @Rossouw
> we have stock of 22mm silver serpent minis we also have a demo unit for sale at R400
> You can get a brand new one at www.vapelegion.co.za or PM me if you would like the demo unit


Thanks guys I got one from vapecartel


----------



## Lim (3/9/16)

We have some


----------

